# CO opinions - Mnts, Night life, etc



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

if you want nightlife you might as well just stay in denver & drive back & forth to the mountain every day. many of the mountains are about an hour away, so it's not a bad drive.

i rode copper & enjoyed it, but didn't go in the park, so i can't really tell you what it's like.

i also rode winterpark/mary jane, which i thought was the shit. a hell of a lot bigger than copper.

i'm sure someone else can pipe up with some better info than i'm giving you though...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ HUH I wouldn't deal with traffic if I was going on a trip up here.

Nightlife you want to stay in either Frisco or Breck. Preferably Breck. As far as parks go pretty much half of Peak 8 at Breck will be a park this year, something like 4 or 5 parks right there and 4 pipes. Keystone is another option but their park generally is craptacular in January.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

sorry, sometimes i forget i'm the only crazy hippie that goes to colorado not only to ride the mountains, but to also see good music in denver. it's not that bad of a drive, unless it's snowing


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Um obviously you've never seen the shit show of I 70. I'll take pictures next time traffic is backed up from Copper to Silverthorne.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

BA is right. I loved breck Mtn and even tho i was too young to enjoy the nightlife when i was out there its was a pretty cool little town. id go back there in a heartbeat.


----------



## jpfaherty2 (Aug 13, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^ HUH I wouldn't deal with traffic if I was going on a trip up here.
> 
> Nightlife you want to stay in either Frisco or Breck. Preferably Breck. As far as parks go pretty much half of Peak 8 at Breck will be a park this year, something like 4 or 5 parks right there and 4 pipes. Keystone is another option but their park generally is craptacular in January.


Rad man, Thanks! Breck it is. 

JP :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Um obviously you've never seen the shit show of I 70. I'll take pictures next time traffic is backed up from Copper to Silverthorne.


i know what 70's like, but i guess when you come from an area that's like that all the time, driving 70 seems "not that bad". especially when you know at the end of that drive is an epic mountain to ride, or an epic show to rage!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Believe it or not, most people who come to Colorado couldn't give a rat's ass that String Cheese or Phil are playing in Denver...

I would agree that Breck is the place to stay for nightlife.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Believe it or not, most people who come to Colorado couldn't give a rat's ass that String Cheese or Phil are playing in Denver...


good, cuz i'd rather not have "most people" there!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just sayin', if somebody is coming out to snowboard it's probably better to stay at the slopes.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sancho's is still there as far as I know. I don't think I have been back since we went. It's been there for a fairly long time now and I don't think it's popularity has waned much. 

Of course Phil and SC get good crowds in Colorado. Not everyone likes to slide around here. In fact, if you're from Colorado you may have never been to a ski area. But when somebody is asking about lodging on a snowboard site for a snowboard trip, I think Denver is a great starting point. As in getting a rental car at DIA and driving up to a place by the resort.

Otherwise, if you're asking about the hippy music scene in d-town you're probably better off hitting the forums at www.thathippysmell.com or something...


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Otherwise, if you're asking about the hippy music scene in d-town you're probably better off hitting the forums at www.thathippysmell.com or something...


JamBase > Go See Live Music would be the website you were thinking of.

or maybe PASSED OUT WOOKIES


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

To be honest I wasn't thinking of any site in particular. Just pulling shite out of my arse. I forgot about pass out wookies though. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Um obviously you've never seen the shit show of I 70. I'll take pictures next time traffic is backed up from Copper to Silverthorne.


Hell yeah, I70 gets FUCKED. I love living in Dumont and getting off at Loveland for that reason (and its a sick mountain). If you are headed here for a trip and want to be close to a mountain and have night life I would stay in Breck as well, plenty of girls, plenty of bars, and plenty of fun.

Sanchos is definitely alive and kicking, they get some good bluegrass bands here and there, but Im not sure about the hippy shit, I just don't follow it or care for it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Different Sancho's. I was referring to the on on Colfax by the Fillmore.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> i know what 70's like, but i guess when you come from an area that's like that all the time, driving 70 seems "not that bad". especially when you know at the end of that drive is an epic mountain to ride, or an epic show to rage!


 I wouldn't call Crapper Epic and coming out here for a week you don't see the season long shit show that I've witnessed. I think the best was the 75 car pile up, that was classic. Or my personal favorite the 3 days the county shut down and became the worlds largest parking lot.



Mr. Right said:


> Hell yeah, I70 gets FUCKED. I love living in Dumont and getting off at Loveland for that reason (and its a sick mountain). If you are headed here for a trip and want to be close to a mountain and have night life I would stay in Breck as well, plenty of girls, plenty of bars, and plenty of fun.
> 
> Sanchos is definitely alive and kicking, they get some good bluegrass bands here and there, but Im not sure about the hippy shit, I just don't follow it or care for it.


There's women in Breck? Seriously?


----------



## Holmes (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey. I'm actually going to to Breck beginning of January, I was just wondering roughly how cold does it get out there at that time?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

High temps can just barely be out of the single digits, nights well below 0. More importantly, wind chills can hit around 80 below. Above treeline on exposed ridges can be especially harsh. Bring face gear and appropriate clothes. It's not always like that but Jan is the harshest month. Either way, it'll probably be cold.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I wouldn't call Crapper Epic


it is compared to my local hills!

but yeah, i get you...driving back & forth from denver isn't exactly ideal. and if i was going out to colorado just to ride i would probably stay on the mountain. it's just that the times i've been out there i was also there to see shows in denver, so we just stayed in denver & drove to the mountain during the day.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 17, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> High temps can just barely be out of the single digits, nights well below 0. More importantly, wind chills can hit around 80 below. Above treeline on exposed ridges can be especially harsh. Bring face gear and appropriate clothes. It's not always like that but Jan is the harshest month. Either way, it'll probably be cold.


DAAMNN, I wasn't thinking anything that bad. The Breckenridge town site was saying average January temps were high of 32 low of 0. Thanks for the info.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, that's average, which I am sure it is. Tell that to somebody who is there during a cold snap. Two years ago over MLK weekend, I did a 2 night hut trip to Janet's Cabin, which is located just South of Copper Mountain. Basically the same area. The temps on that trip never got much above 10 degrees. It was freakin' cold. This was staying below treeline. Also, there is a reason they call it Breckenfridge. On the flip side, if it snows (good chance in Jan), the cold weather keeps the powder around for days if not weeks. So the riding can be fantastic. Just have a good layering system and you'll be fine. Plus a face mask of sorts...


----------

